# Help identify this Transformer!



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey MLS,

I know we work on the larger trains but I inherited this transformer and have no use for it. I would like help identifying it as well as finding a good price to sell it for. I was unable to find a model number or serial number... I would like for it to go to a home that someone can appreciate it, and not let it sit in my closet....

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

That's a Lionel ZW, the biggest that they made. It is 275 watts AC only for 3 rail trains. If it works, it could be worth some real money. They are all over eBay with bids ranging from $100 to $300.


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh sorry it works just fine!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Woof....does that bring back childhood memories...


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

could be a 250 ZW some one has put the meter on it, meter along is around $50


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Based on the older style "L" plate, it is an early ZW rated at 250 watts. Digital meter is an [IIRC] after market product. 
These old transformers are very inefficient and as the big coil gets hot, the output decreases dramatically. Neat thing to have as long as you don't try to run your trains all day. 

Lionel has a new controller that looks like the old style ZW, but it is fed off a separate power brick.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

i sell them for 200 to 300 dollars at the store that looks a little ruff so I would start at 250.00


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

looks to me like a ZW with a huge amplifier on it!


----------

